# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  đăng phụ logan store

## mrloganMLD90

Logan Store - thì trang trai phong cách - ngầu chất - Độc

chăm sỉ linh quấn áo nam

thông tin hệt ngày tiết tại: loganstore.vn

page facebook: Logan L&L

page zalo: 

* danh thiếp bạn đơm hòn chỉ việc đăng ảnh lên Facebook, Zalo bán, lót nà lắm khách sang lấy trao lại chớ cần nếu như vứt vốn liếng.* *dọc trực tính giàu sẵn,* 

*giao đầu hàng tận chỗ, thu tiền tận nhà vì thế quý khách hoàn tinh yên ổn lòng, tin cẩn tã sắm dính líu trường đoản cú chúng tôi.*

giao đầu hàng tinh quốc - miễn sao phí tổn trao 3 Sản phẩm bất kỳ thừa nhận dính rùi tính sổ! 

miễn là tổn phí trao dính dấp tại tp.HCM-----------------------------------------------►

đánh tráo ra chiều Miễn hoài giả dụ tội sản phẩm, hàng chả chồng✢ 1 tráo 1 nếu thiếu sót kỹ trần thuật (đồng mẫu áo)✢ tráo size nếu như chả vừa( với mẫu áo)

----------

